# Devastated



## lindyloo2 (May 26, 2012)

My iPad broke and I lost everything including photographs and knitting patterns and thought when I went for my appointment with a apple "genius" I would get them back but wasn't interested I must have been the only person crying as they came out with a new iPad and the ones of my only grand daughter are irreplaceable as I'm not allowed to see her and I'm gutted about the knitting patterns but I probably won't replace the paid for PDFs as I think for a download some are too expensive (my thoughts)I did try and down load one of them again but it won't let me that's probably why I'm old fashioned and like paper ones.......it never crossed my mind that this would or could happen as I don't always understand gadgets so ladies check you are backing up x


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry. I keep everything on the cloud. 

Any patterns you've paid for can be downloaded again. Are these Ravelry patterns? Download Evernote. Its free. It's a great program that syncs with your PC as well. I keep my patterns there as well.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## mrsj42 (Aug 10, 2016)

Lindyloo,i am so sorry this has happened,as i understand only too well the preciousnous of your photos of your grandbaby,i have a load on my ipad of my two grandbabies i am not allowed to see and should be devastated if i lost them. Thank you for the back up as funny enough i only thought of the very same thing happening to me when i was looking at them the other day so after writing this comment i am going to find out how to back them up! Thank you again for the warning and again i am so sorry this has happened ????


----------



## Ochosi (Nov 16, 2014)

See if you can figure out if you have a backup stored in iCloud. It's quite often automatic with your iPad. Your Apple genius should know.


----------



## lindyloo2 (May 26, 2012)

I thought mines were backed up but Apple were not interested although I explained and I didn't know they were referred to as a genius lol


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. If you purchased the patterns through Ravelry they are in your library there. Replacing pictures of your granddaughter will be much more difficult if at all. Can you not contact her parents and ask them for a picture? 

Did your iPad just stop working one day? I have one of the original iPads and it is slow as molasses. I don't put anything on it that I want to be able to keep for any length of time because I expect it to die on me any day now. I hope you can recover something from the old iPad.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

I print the ones P want


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

This is why I don't keep anything I don't want to lose on my iPad, and I have a back up hard drive for my MacBook. Any pattern I download on the iPad goes into DropBox so I can save it on my laptop. I still like paper copies of my patterns, too, but have saved all the pdf's.


----------



## lindyloo2 (May 26, 2012)

I got somebody to try yesterday and tbh the apple genius was not interested even tho he told me they were going to do further tests at the factory as he couldn't tell me what was wrong with it I must have looked a sorry sight coming from Apple Store tho today I can laugh (a little bit ) every thing that was on my iPad WA from xmas cards to pressies to let her know when she was bigger that I tried with all my heart to see her and that she was always in my thoughts even pics of a cot that was all here for her but mattress, bedding etc are still in the wrapping ????


----------



## mrsj42 (Aug 10, 2016)

Flohel you read my mind as thats exactly what i am in the process of doing,at least that way i can get copies anytime i want as machinery can and does go wrong. Its terrible when it does sadly.


----------



## TERIGODMOTHER (Sep 30, 2014)

My heart goes out to you. It's little consolation I know but a cyber hug is all I can offer. If you still have your old one take it somewhere else. Not all geniuses are created equal. ????????????


----------



## lindyloo2 (May 26, 2012)

Apple gave me a new one but kept the old one as it was going for further tests as they'd didn't have a scooby what was wrong with it


----------



## TERIGODMOTHER (Sep 30, 2014)

That's tough. Maybe they'll still recover them.


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

lindyloo2 said:


> Apple gave me a new one but kept the old one as it was going for further tests as they'd didn't have a scooby what was wrong with it


Can you ask another family member to send you their pictures of your grandchild. I can't imagine how sad you must be. We had 2 family members who were alienated from each other, but I always passed along the pictures of the children.


----------



## lindyloo2 (May 26, 2012)

Unfortunately it was ones that I had taken of cards ,presents wee notes ,her cot and toys etc that I had bought or sent to her and as of last Christmas my daughter accepted the gifts I sent but she changed her mind last Xmas and told me that all the presents I had sent were going unopened to the local charity shop and not to send more as they would do the same with them I have a few pics but not much


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

In the future use learn to use the cloud to store everything. My daughter lost her phone, got a new one the same day and within minutes had all her photos,videos and information on the new phone.


----------



## lindyloo2 (May 26, 2012)

Yip cloud all done now


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

Do you have Face Book or Pintrest? Pictures are saved there, also. I found a bunch there when I wanted to change my profile picture.


----------



## lindyloo2 (May 26, 2012)

I have Facebook but they are not there and don't have Pinterest but I did answer a questionnaire from Apple and did write in the comments about loosing everything from my iPad


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh dear, that's too bad. I understand how you feel as I just lost about 5 years worth of pictures. I too also had 2 grand kids I was not allowed to have any contact with, but I was lucky enough to get a few pictures over the years. They were always 'remailed' from some other place. I do hope you can recover some of your info. My daughter worked about 6 hours trying to recover mine with a bunch of different recover programs.


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

I have iTunes on my computer. I regularly attach my iPad to the computer and use iTunes to sync (back up). When my iPad went crazy one day, I called help support at Apple.com and the rep walked me through wiping the iPad (back to factory defaults) and then restoring my files and programs from backup.


----------



## Sftflannelnjeans (Mar 11, 2016)

I have a Kindle Fire...and am always afraid of the same thing happening. My son sent my his used laptop when he bought a new one, and I was able to transfer all the Web sites for all my patterns , and some actual patterns from the Kindle directly to the laptop via a USB cable. I can feel for you, as a really really unhelpful Amazon " Mayday button" help person told me to do one thing to solve a screen problem, and I lost everything on the Kindle. Does Apple have any sort of an access help number you can call that might be able to help you?


----------



## PRIN4 (May 7, 2013)

I have used an APP for about 8 years called Evernote. While I was still working I used it to take notes at meetings, make lists, copy articles I wanted to read at another time etc. Now that I am retired I used it for shopping lists, articles to read at another time, packing lists, etc. The beauty of this app is that once you have it on one device, you can load it on up to 4 other devices and then every time you sync it from any of the devices it syncs across all the devices you have loaded it on. So, I just loaded some knitting photos and patterns of things I plan to make onto my phone copy of Evernote. I am syncing it as I write this and when it finished (probably before I finish this reply,) it will also be on my Kindle Fire, my home computer and my Tablet. There probably are similar APPS to this but I certainly get my money's worth out of this one every year. Also, you can try it for free but there isn't as much storage space as there is on the paid version. Another idea, I have heard that Google docs has tremendous capability but I haven't taken time to learn how to use it, so I'll stick to this. It certainly is handy to be able to have my patterns with me no matter what device I am carrying at any given time. Good luck, I know you are sick about your loss. Hope this helps for the future.


----------



## lindyloo2 (May 26, 2012)

I have tried online but can't seem to find a number for this but I will keep,on trying


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't know anything about iPads, but I added a 16-Gig SD card to my Android tablet and set up my file saving system to automatically save new files to that external 'hard drive.' Is this possible to do on the iPads? I had one drive 'crash' and lost every thing except what I had copied to an external hard drive. One lesson learned the hard way.


----------



## Sftflannelnjeans (Mar 11, 2016)

I did a bit of research online, and found this site which offers a soft wear that SAYS it will recover the contents of crashed or broken I phones or ipads. Don't know whether it is any good or not, but you can look at it and decide for yourself if it is.worth your time and/or possible money if you decide to try it.

www.iphone-ipad-recovery.com


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I endeavour to have my 'must keep' pictures, recipes etc on both my desk top and lap top computers.


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

Sorry you lost those precious pictures. I am thinking of getting an iPad but right now I back everything up on an external hard drive. Still haven't gotten to trust the cloud.


----------



## Suejules (Jun 17, 2012)

lindyloo2 said:


> My iPad broke and I lost everything including photographs and knitting patterns and thought when I went for my appointment with a apple "genius" I would get them back but wasn't interested I must have been the only person crying as they came out with a new iPad and the ones of my only grand daughter are irreplaceable as I'm not allowed to see her and I'm gutted about the knitting patterns but I probably won't replace the paid for PDFs as I think for a download some are too expensive (my thoughts)I did try and down load one of them again but it won't let me that's probably why I'm old fashioned and like paper ones.......it never crossed my mind that this would or could happen as I don't always understand gadgets so ladies check you are backing up x


Do you have an I phone as you may be able to get them all on your phone if you synced it with your i pad all my patterns are in my i books and I can access them on my phone


----------



## pengee (Jul 24, 2011)

How utterly and extremely sad to hear of people who are not allowed access to their grandchildren. My heart really bleeds for you. I hope this situation resolves one day for your sakes and the children's as well. They are being deprived of their right to grandparents too. such a terribly sad situation. Blessings to all of you in this unhappy situation.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm sorry!


----------



## Msellie (Feb 28, 2013)

desireeross said:


> I'm so sorry. I keep everything on the cloud.
> 
> Any patterns you've paid for can be downloaded again. Are these Ravelry patterns? Download Evernote. Its free. It's a great program that syncs with your PC as well. I keep my patterns there as well.


Use Evernote for everything. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## maggie.ames (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm sorry if this is a touchy subject, but why aren't you ladies allowed to see your grandchildren? That's some serious karma for someone to be worried about. I'm so sorry you have to go through this.


----------



## knit-knit (Aug 22, 2016)

So sorry you lost the photographs! Devastating. I am so paranoid about losing very old family photographs, I have two external hard drives plus I carry a very tiny 64gb (you can get at WalMart) flash drive with me in my purse AND I gave both of my sons flash drives with all the photographs on them. That seems a bit much, but many of the old photographs I only have as files, copied from relatives here and there. You might try another source to try to get your files back. Some techs are better than others. I hope for you that there is someone who can help.


----------



## lindyloo2 (May 26, 2012)

That's the bit that hurts no fights or arguments last time I seen her was all good (they live about 41/2 hours drive away)and next time I said I was coming down was told not suitable and this happened a few more times before she stopped anwsering emails and phone calls but still accepted parcels for my grand daughter until last Xmas then I got a email saying no more parcels as the ones I had delivered were being put to charity shop unopened and not to contact her again but they somehow managed to delete photographs of my grand daughter from my Facebook account


----------



## gwennieh68 (Sep 4, 2013)

lindyloo2 said:


> I thought mines were backed up but Apple were not interested although I explained and I didn't know they were referred to as a genius lol


Were you at the Apple Store? I'm surprised they were not helpful in trying to get your photos back. I have always found them to be very helpful with me as I'm totally hopeless with my iPad. I would complain to the manager and ask that somebody really try and help you get your pictures back.


----------



## justanoldgirl (Feb 18, 2015)

My Samsung tablet crashed in May so I lost all my photos too. I have tried to have them recovered but so far no luck. I have an iPad now but will have to learn to back up which is something I never thought to do before.


----------



## lindyloo2 (May 26, 2012)

Yes I more or less begged as I explained I could not replace them but just shrugged his shoulders n said sorry I have had a good friend try and get them back but no joy but I'm going to phone Apple again mayb if I pester them ???? ????


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

lindyloo2 said:


> Apple gave me a new one but kept the old one as it was going for further tests...


OH NO!! There are companies that can retrieve info from crashed hard drives. It's not cheap, but can be done.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

So sad for you. I always back up my patterns and important pictures by emailing them to myself. They are always safely tucked away if ever I lose or break my devices. Again, so sorry.


----------



## Beckie62 (Aug 8, 2016)

I use drive, icloud, Dropbox on my tablet & computer. I also copy all information I need to flash drive to have with me in case someone needs a pattern that my crochet group needs or instructions on how to do a knitting or crochet stitch. I use to be group instructor. I learned years ago BACK UP ever thing that you work on. I also have been tracing my family history for over 20 years & I lost 3 years of research one time but I had ever thing backed up DVD ' S back on the early 90's. So back up all ur patterns in several places. You can also hook tablet to computer & copy ur info from there. U can also do same thing to the phone. Just unhook power cord from pug in on phone or table and plug onto computer from you pattern & download. I u have any problems s each the Web for what u want to do, there are so many instructions out there on youtube


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

So sorry this happened to you


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

Your hardship is a lesson for all of us.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

You poor thing, patterns can be replaced, I lost an Alan Dart one and he sent me another copy. The worst thing is losing your photos. I really feel for you.


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

Keep following up with Apple. They should be able to retrieve your data. You may remember when the US government asked Apple to hack the info from the cell phones of those two terrorists in San Bernardino, California. Even though Apple refused, they never denied that they COULD do it. In the meantime, the Federal government tech people were able to hack it themselves. My guess is that Apple has the brainpower (not the people at the so-called "genius" bar which is a marketing gimmick) in their technical and design people to do anything they want to. 

Whether Apple wants to spend their time or money pulling your pictures and data off your iPad is another story but I am sure their tech support is capable.


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

If Apple gave you a new one, you should be able to set it up as a copy of the old one, the other option is set up as new. Don't do that. Ask apple how to set it up to mirror your old one.


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

Ochosi said:


> See if you can figure out if you have a backup stored in iCloud. It's quite often automatic with your iPad. Your Apple genius should know.


Everything should have backed up to the icloud, and Apple should have been able to recover it for you. The only thing you should have lost was what was saved since the last backup. Please check with them again if the items don't show up on your new iPad.

Sure hope you can retrieve the pics. Everything else is just "stuff".


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Check your cloud. My kindle is set to backup there.


----------



## Goalkprsmom (Jun 19, 2015)

When I replaced my IPad everything on my old iPad moved over to the new one probably because I had them on the cloud. Hope that happens once you set up the new one.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Any pattern that I buy or get for free, I save off to a huge flash drive. I'm fine so long as I never lose the drive. I do have a mini address label on each flash drive just in case.....


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

How heartbreaking! Bad enough to lose patterns, but the pictures would just be horrid. Here's hoping the Apple factory people will be better than the lazy/dumb? tech you encountered. My last 2 computers have come from Staples because the techs there managed to retrieve nearly all my stuff from the one that went bad. Now I've got Carbonite.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

while i use the computer and ipod, the things i want to save, including patterns, i print a hard copy....needless to say i have a lot of notebooks filled with patterns and pictures...
Blessings


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Did you not have them on the cloud? I had the same thing happen but everything was saved on the cloud and I was able to recover it all.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

I am not sure, but I think you can use a flash drive to back up all your files on an I-pad (I know, too late now, but for future reference). I do that with my desk top computer and add to the flash drive every so often. A flash drive is easy to use, just put it into your USB port and copy all of your pictures, documents, etc. So sorry for your loss, I know how hard it can be, it happened to me once with a computer before the cloud and all the ways of saving things they have now. The only thing that helped was that I had the original pictures, so I could scan them on after we got a scanner. So many people don't have physical pictures anymore with all the digital camera's, e-mail photo's, etc. I would follow through on the ideas some gave of checking the cloud to see if you have anything there. I would definitely pursue the idea, maybe call Apple support or talk to someone else that is more knowledgeable than the "genius" you talked to. Best of luck, hugs


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I would get the old ipad back and call an independent repair place. I took a Pc to BB to retrieve data from hard drive. They told me it was impossible because 'the mother broad was fried'. I was sick over it. BB also wanted to sell me another pc right away. Any way long story short. My husband who doesn't know that much about PCs, bought a ribbon transfer cable and was able to transfer all my old data to my new pc , I lost nothing. ! BB sucks. I wouldn't trust them with anything.


----------



## Kadoonya (Nov 4, 2015)

lindyloo2 said:


> My iPad broke and I lost everything including photographs and knitting patterns and thought when I went for my appointment with a apple "genius" I would get them back but wasn't interested I must have been the only person crying as they came out with a new iPad and the ones of my only grand daughter are irreplaceable as I'm not allowed to see her and I'm gutted about the knitting patterns sbut I probably won't replace the paid for PDFs as I think for a download some are too expensive (my thoughts)I did try and down load one of them again but it won't let me that's probably why I'm old fashioned and like paper ones.......it never crossed my mind that this would or could happen as I don't always understand gadgets so ladies check you are backing up x


So sorry that happened. It reminds me why I love paper and print.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

lindyloo2 said:


> My iPad broke and I lost everything including photographs and knitting patterns and thought when I went for my appointment with a apple "genius" I would get them back but wasn't interested I must have been the only person crying as they came out with a new iPad and the ones of my only grand daughter are irreplaceable as I'm not allowed to see her and I'm gutted about the knitting patterns but I probably won't replace the paid for PDFs as I think for a download some are too expensive (my thoughts)I did try and down load one of them again but it won't let me that's probably why I'm old fashioned and like paper ones.......it never crossed my mind that this would or could happen as I don't always understand gadgets so ladies check you are backing up x


I am so sorry you have had this devastation...especially over the pictures that are forever lost. I can't do, or suggest anything that will help what you have lost...but can suggest something to help keep from losing your data in the future. 
Back up everything, every day, or week, or month...but definitely back up all data often. 
I am not an Apple person, but I believe that there is no slot for a SD card or other additional storage item. However you can always use "the cloud" for back up to the internet. 
I use an external hard drive for important info... most of my pictures are stored on portable hard drives... yes plural, I have 3 external hard drives and each have many of my pictures and other important documents. I have SD cards for phone and Nook where all knitting/crochet patterns are stored along with other important data.


----------



## addictedtoknitting (Feb 2, 2012)

I am so sorry LindyLoo2, I was one of those kids that wasn't allowed to be with my grandma. So now you will also know how your grandchildren are feeling because they can't communicate with you. I AM planning to vent here!!! I just don't understand WHY grown children have issues with their parents and to punish them is to take their grandchildren away from them. It's so friggin' stupid!! My mother is a vindictive, manipulative and an unforgiving person! But I NEVER stopped my children from seeing their grandma. When my children got older and actually saw what kind of person their grandma is, then it was THEIR CHOICE to discontinue any communications with her. I lost over 6 yrs of not being with my grandma and when I was of legal age to see her (even then when my mom found out she became manipulative about that) I missed out on so much and I can't ever retrieve it!! By the time I started seeing my grandma, my life started to become hectic and I wasn't able to see her as much as I wanted to. She passed away in 2012 and I am so thankful to God I got to see her before she passed away. 
When I married my first husband, I made a promise not to turn out like my mom. And as God is my witness, I am the one throwing my pride out the window and asking for forgiveness whether I am in the right or wrong. 
You need to throw your pride out the window and ask for forgiveness whether you're right or wrong. Your grandchildren are feeling lost because not only do they not understand the problem, but if it does go on for many years, your child is cutting off their bloodline and your grandchildren don't know much about their family history.
I hope this helps and brings back your children as a family once more.

Angie, addictedtoknitting


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I can't relate on the iPad, only that I rec'd one in the mail from my son yesterday. Have never used one and I'm not anxious to start. On the grandchild difficulty, I know just how you feel. My son's former wife called me to come clean her house before she came home with the new baby. I did fly to Chicago, cleaned from stem to stern and upon her arrival from the hospital, she told me that I was not to touch my new grandson. She finger swiped the house and it wasn't up to snuff either. She I'm sure had never scrubbed any of the woodwork or floors as she is lazy and messy. But leaving that aside, I was heartbroken. I cooked and cleaned and was there to be her servant which lasted one day. When my son came home from work, I was waiting with my packed bags for a return trip home.

As time went on, my sin divorced her several years ago. My grandson will soon be graduating from HS. He loves his grandma and recently told his dad that "Grandma gits me".


----------



## Beth K. (Oct 21, 2013)

if you want a "hard copy" in your home(not to exclude using the cloud) buy an external hard drive and back up everything periodically. Daily, weekly or monthly depending on how much you put on it. Some of us "older folks" feel more comfortable being able to hold the second copy.


----------



## lindyloo2 (May 26, 2012)

Believe me I have asked many times and made phone calls but I think my number is barred from there house and her mobile I've said sorry many times even when I don't know why this happened I have travelled the hundreds of miles but it didn't make any difference her hubby tried to talk her round bit it just caused friction but I think it's because she is nearly 4 now and they might have to tell her where all these pressies are coming from after the last email I have made no contact or sent any presents although it's tough as I really think she would donate them x


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

I didn't read all the replies, but so sorry for you. Hopefully, you can get help in retrieving someway.

Now I'm going to worry about this old IPad.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

How sad. Hopefully Apple will be able to retrieve your photos. I'm so paranoid about losing mine that I back them up every time I download new ones from my camera. Not a help for you might now but perhaps you can get other family members to share some photos so you can build up your collection again.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Maybe you can go to "Best Buy" and sometime they can retrieve everything for you, or almost everything. I alway download all my files to my computer at least once a week. I have two external backups :sm02:


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Isn't there a memory chip in everything electronic these days? I would definitely pose the issue to the company's website tech folks. It will cost you nothing and it may help to retrieve those files. How is your iPad broken? Is it the outer casing or face, etc?

Try this link: https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=retrieve+lost+files+on+damaged+iPad


----------



## Sunnydaze (Feb 25, 2013)

So very sorry. I was very lucky as my Samsung phone died and that was where I kept everything including irreplaceable pictures. Most was stored in the cloud but found out the pictures weren't. Verizon techs were so nice and I lucked out as the phone had a memory card plus the sim and yesterday put both cards in the new phone and have it all back. I learned to back up also now to my computer with my pictures. I know this was an android instead of Apple product and each is different. Hoping you can find relatives with pictures they will share with you.


----------



## crafty old broad (Jan 25, 2011)

what a sad thing to happen. my kids are always nagging me to back up everything. maybe I should listen to them.


----------



## lindyloo2 (May 26, 2012)

Yes you should apparently what happened to my iPad is very unusual but I'm on the phone to Apple just now and it's not looking good but il update you when the call is finished


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

My hard drive died in my desktop computer. I was sure it was irretrievable. But I had a friend that just so happened to be a geek. He hates working on computers, but because we're friends, said sure he'd take a look at it. Well, even though the techies at Best Buy and local shops couldn't fix it, he was able to get it to run one more time. We didn't shut it down, but he uploaded all the contents onto an external hard drive. Then warned me that I should always, always back up my files.
There are magicians out there that can work magic. Just have to find them. If you lived in my town, I'd give you his name, he does mercy saves.
I also needed to retrieve some phone messages that disappeared from my phone that I had been saving for a year of the last 3 messages from my mother before she died. I was sure they were gone, but I went to a recording studio in town, and they were able to find them and put them on platinum CD's so I would have them forever. They didn't even charge me for it. I was so grateful I cried and hugged them. I have misty eyes even now, just remembering it. 
I pray that you get all your precious photos and files back. Hugs.


----------



## lindyloo2 (May 26, 2012)

Well that's the Apple call done it lasted 81 mins and they have said there is no way to get my pics from my broken iPad as it would not power on and when it went to the factory they would not have been looking to get anything from it and they actually called the store where I went on Tuesday but tbh I think it was just to humour me although in a very kind way as you've probably guessed I broke down on the phone (oops) but they were both very nice and sympathetic but I guess I kinda knew it was a No no and as they both said that was why back ups are there but as I replied I'm not into all technology and wouldn't know how to set one up and I'm sure lots are like me and Apple is a very large world wide company 
Anyway ladies many many thanks for your very kind replies and suggestions each and every one of you is a star and they were very much appreciated 
Take care ladies and remember don't be like me ...............MAKE SURE YOUS ARE ALL BACKED UP X X X


----------



## RV living (Jan 6, 2015)

I have a droid based phone and tablet
I save evrything inn Google docs and Windows gallery so I can access from with my ohone, tablet, or laptop. I.can even access from my daughter's I-Pad when visiting her


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

I am so sorry about your pictures and patterns, and more sorry about the situation with your granddaughter. I've known several people with that situation, and I don't understand a single one of them. Our neighbor decided to stop talking to us, and I don't get that either. She actually stopped talking to anyone as far as I can see. For my friends who have been cut off, it seems to be related to a manipulative spouse - they don't want any family but their own, so out you go. It's so sad for the children, and for the fact that no one is standing up for them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

My sympathies indeed and thanks for the reminder to back up. I even bought a special thingy LOL, what is that called, to put all my photos on and it cost as it was for a lot of them and couldn't do it. I need a kid around the house. If you paid for the patterns and can remember some of them, you should be able to download them again. If not, try and contact someone to do with the pattern and explain. If it's a lot of them that might seem a bit frustrating. I hope this never happens again. The worst part is the photos of your grandchild. I would be heartbroken too.


----------



## bbk (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm so sorry! We can replace a lot but not our pictures. Have you tried going to Battery Plus? They advertise that they can repair cell phones so maybe ipads too??? My old cell phone died with all the last pictures of my father on them. the ones of him and my grandson are the ones I desperately want. I took it to a Mac shop but they said they couldn't fix it. I'm going to try Battery Plus---all i want are the pictures. Prayers for you that you can retrieve yours.


----------



## RevDi (Jul 8, 2016)

Call Apple Support and explain what happened. I have had wonderful experiences with Apple and that shouldn't have happened. Perhaps you need a different "genius," at least one who can explain why you can't get back you treasured photos, if that's true.


----------



## lindyloo2 (May 26, 2012)

Unfortunately Apple can't help and I don't have the broken iPad it's gone to the factory for further investigation but on the plus side ........it's now backing up although there's no pics .........


----------



## kittenangel2001 (Aug 28, 2016)

fergablu2 said:


> This is why I don't keep anything I don't want to lose on my iPad, and I have a back up hard drive for my MacBook. Any pattern I download on the iPad goes into DropBox so I can save it on my laptop. I still like paper copies of my patterns, too, but have saved all the pdf's.


MacBooks as well as PCs can get destroyed as well. I use usb storage devices as well as evernote and my adobe cloud for all my pdfs. Believe me you I lost my child hood photos and photos of my dad as a child that are irreplaceable from a power surge after a storm rolled in! Even though I had my PC on a Power surge protector! After that I started buying the big 16gb storage usb devices that can plug in to any pc/mac book that has usb outlets as well as the cloud. I do not trust microsoft's cloud servers as they just forced us to downgrade to only a mere 15 mb cloud storage and threatened to delete all my over storage. That was wrong of them. but I digress, just back up everything, the CDs are going to be obsolete soon too due to manufacturers not putting cd roms in most pcs now as well as laptops.


----------



## kiwi girl (Jun 19, 2012)

Every now and again I copy the photos I want to keep off my lap to a disc then I go to our local pharmacy and have them done as hard copies (the old fashioned way to keep photos). It takes up more room in drawer but at least I have them forever, and can look at them when I want or get another copy made to send to a friend. Computers are wonderful things when they work but very infuriating when they don't.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

If there is something that I want to save and have available on any device. I send it to myself as an attachment to my email. This goes for patterns, recipes, addresses, log-ins, photographs. Then I just have either a folder to store it in or have it named something I can search for by key word or date.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Hope you've reaped some good info here--nothing is safe even paper photographs. When I moved into my new town home I had left a large box of all my family photo albums sitting on the laundry floor. The laundry had been moved from the furnace room, which was terribly inconvenient for me, to a newly made room that enclosed the garage entrance so everything, plumbing and sewer were moved and everything was fine but on the second week I had flooding, the exiting water tube was not properly fastened and popped out, and stupid me, forgot that one of the boxes held albums--I did have the negatives stored elsewhere, so not all lost. Same with digital nothing is totally safe--just have really important photos in several places--fyi old computer towers can continue as memory storage for photos and other documents--it can be networked to you new computer, but keep it off line--depending on how old, it could be connected to a tablet by USB.


----------



## lindyloo2 (May 26, 2012)

And on a more positive note you lovely caring ladies ............I've just seen cute-n-cuddly-designs website and they have a sale on and there's about 26 of patterns reduced to £1 for 24hours and as I need to replace some iv bought some ....x


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

Lindyloo2,
When Apple is done with your iPad, have them send it back to you. Here's why. Technology improves over time and what can't be done today, CAN BE DONE tomorrow or next week or in 5 years, whatever. Keep your broken iPad in a safe place and in a year or so, try again with Apple to get those pictures retrieved.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

An external hard drive is worth considering then you can transfer all your pictures .


----------



## lindyloo2 (May 26, 2012)

Apple won't give me the broken one back it will probably be refurbished and sold on ?


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

lindyloo2 said:


> Apple won't give me the broken one back it will probably be refurbished and sold on ?


Did Apple give you a new iPad for free, or did they give you a discount for keeping your broken iPad, kind of like trading in your old car for a new car? If not, the iPad belongs to you, not them.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

Check with iCloud. Everything in your iPad should be backed up to the Cloud. Including pictures. Find an Apple Store and try them. If you have a teen friend or neighbor try to take him or her with you. They can speak the lingo and can help you understand the tecnitian. Good luck.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I thought if you activated the cloud when you first got the iPad that everything went there automatically? I use my desktop with external back-up for everything, not the iPad.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Looked on YouTube for a solution to this problem and found this video 



Take a look at it and then scroll down to the comments and see how many people that said that it worked. I have done similar things to gadgets that have worked after being told that it would never work again. I remember that many years ago I had a fridge that wouldn't turn back on after I came back from my honeymoon so I put it in the carport for a few years. I rang a collection service but the guy said the fridge was too old for him to use the parts and suggested that I give it a swift kick because it usually works. Well I got out the extension cord, switched the power on (fridge still not turning on) then gave it a swift kick and low and behold, it actually WORKED! I turned the fridge off then turned it back on and it STILL worked. I sold the fridge for $250.00 after turning it on for the buyer to prove that it was working. I also removed a virus from a desktop and a laptop (the same virus got me twice) after being told by so many techies that it would cost me about a couple hundred dollars and then it wouldn't be guaranteed that I would get any of my data back so I spent a number of days researching how to fix it myself and it took me 2 days to it but I did it and it didn't cost me a cent and I didn't lose any data either.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

TERIGODMOTHER said:


> My heart goes out to you. It's little consolation I know but a cyber hug is all I can offer. If you still have your old one take it somewhere else. Not all geniuses are created equal. ????????????


some young people are excellent. I bought a new desktop as I do a lot on line and the tech help I signed up for in Calgary at the Apple store was wonderful. I wrote questions each week and I tried to do the process I wanted to learn so I knew what to ask him. I told them I would write my answers. They were 5 young men (looked about l5) were helpful kind, and didn't try to put me off ever. I arranged with the manager to buy them coffee when I was finished. He let us go for a few minutes. I don't live there any more but with my new Ipad I wouldn't esitate to ask them questions. If you ask to see the Manager and say that you would like to know how to cover the possibility of a breakdown in the future you will likely get the answers. I really like my desktop and new ipad (still trying to figure it out) . Good luch. I am so sorry you 
have lost such precious pictures. Any chance you could ask the parents for some more? You are in my thoughts.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

So sorry for your loss. Question--how did you originally receive your grandchild's picture? Was it via e-mail…if so, you may still have the original e-mail. Also, you may want to see if your son/daughter has posted any pictures on their Facebook accounts. If so, click on the picture and drag it to your desktop. Hope this helps.


----------



## flyovercindy (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi - it may have already been mentioned, but to me, it's worth the expense of an automatic back-up service like Carbonite. It just backs up your computer or device daily, and if you ever have a crash, you can just log on to the system and download all your old stuff to your new (or a different) device. It has saved business records and artwork for me twice. I think there are several services, but Carbonite is what I have. I'm cheap and really don't like to spend the $50-ish bucks a year, but it saved me much more than that.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

One more thought, depending on how you originally received/took the photo you may still be able to get it. If your iPad's iOS was 8.1 or later, your photo would have been stored in the iCloud, but would not have been part of the backup to your new iPad. You need to do something extra to retrieve it. First, connect to Wi-Fi and go to "Settings", "iCloud", and then "Photos", and turn on iCloud Photo Library. If your photo is there, it should start to download.
Also, if you originally synced your iPad to a computer to get the picture, you can try syncing using iTunes to that same computer. One other point, older names for albums were "My Photo Stream" and "Camera Roll". If these names pop up, make sure they are turned on in the settings.


----------



## lindyloo2 (May 26, 2012)

Thanks Chezl I but I did that when it wouldn't power up but it does work for some people tho


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

iPad can be backed up to your computer with the iTunes app. If you have been backing up to the cloud, some of your photos could be there.


----------



## wiLDaBoUtCoLoR (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh, I totally know what you're feeling. It's happened to me. I remembered some of the ladies I purchased patterns from and they were grateful enough to send me another copy. I have found that having Google + will save all photos online forever. I email myself all my patterns I buy or save from online into PDF form to always have them. Lots of them are saved on Ravelry (love that).


----------



## BarbaraL (Aug 23, 2011)

some places will let you get duplicates of the ones you paid for if you know what they were, just explained your computer crashed, they should have record of what you bought. I have had good luck with purchases being replaced for lectures I attended, when my computer died. Worth a try?


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

lindyloo2 said:


> That's the bit that hurts no fights or arguments last time I seen her was all good (they live about 41/2 hours drive away)and next time I said I was coming down was told not suitable and this happened a few more times before she stopped anwsering emails and phone calls but still accepted parcels for my grand daughter until last Xmas then I got a email saying no more parcels as the ones I had delivered were being put to charity shop unopened and not to contact her again but they somehow managed to delete photographs of my grand daughter from my Facebook account[/qu
> 
> How vicious! And to all u ladies in a similar situations my heart goes out to u.
> 
> ...


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Jessie Roberts said:


> lindyloo2 said:
> 
> 
> > That's the bit that hurts no fights or arguments last time I seen her was all good (they live about 41/2 hours drive away)and next time I said I was coming down was told not suitable and this happened a few more times before she stopped anwsering emails and phone calls but still accepted parcels for my grand daughter until last Xmas then I got a email saying no more parcels as the ones I had delivered were being put to charity shop unopened and not to contact her again but they somehow managed to delete photographs of my grand daughter from my Facebook account[/qu
> ...


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

My laptop crashed a little over a year ago--thank goodness my daughter was able to retrieve the contents of my computer from the hard drive. You can get an external hard drive and back up our documents onto that--they are now very reasonable in price, like 30-40 dollars for a lot of memory,a terabyte or more.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

If she blocks you on Facebook, any photos or comments ever made by her will no longer be able to be seen by you. I know because my daughter did it to me. Luckily, any photos she had posted on Facebook I had clicked "save as" on my computer and filed them in my Photos. Daughters are sometimes very strange creatures. Life is too short for all the drama, and hopefully both of ours will discover this soon.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

kippyfure said:


> If she blocks you on Facebook, any photos or comments ever made by her will no longer be able to be seen by you. I know because my daughter did it to me. Luckily, any photos she had posted on Facebook I had clicked "save as" on my computer and filed them in my Photos. Daughters are sometimes very strange creatures. Life is too short for all the drama, and hopefully both of ours will discover this soon.


So are daughters in law as well I know.


----------



## PamVT41 (Sep 4, 2016)

Don't feel bad. I broke two iPads in one week from exactly the same spot...a slightly slanted end table next to my knitting chair. I am now reduced to my old laptop and even older desktop.


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

I am so paranoid about losing precious photos that I have them on the desktop, the laptop, an external continuous backup drive, a previous desktop that is never connected to the Internet, and a private website with unlimited storage. Not to mention a bunch of favorites on my iPad, in my camera, Facebook, Instagram, Pinterest, iCloud.


----------



## kelleysaul (Sep 13, 2011)

Don't give up just yet. I accidentally got my iPhone wet and thought I lost all my photos, as I had not set up the cloud. I called Apple customer support and the girl that helped me was fantastic. She was able to locate a backup, and when I got my new phone, I did a system restore and everything reappeared. I was sure to set up the cloud after that. When your device is plugged in, a backup can happen. Call the tech support.


----------



## lindyloo2 (May 26, 2012)

Iv already called Apple and for some unknown reason it won't power up which they say is very unusual and they'd said I won't get anything as it needs to power on ????


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

MrsMurdog said:


> If there is something that I want to save and have available on any device. I send it to myself as an attachment to my email. This goes for patterns, recipes, addresses, log-ins, photographs. Then I just have either a folder to store it in or have it named something I can search for by key word or date.


I like to do that as well. Only problem is, if you change email servers, all you files disappear unless you save them to your hard drive. I like to save links by emailing them to myself.


----------



## auntiehenno (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh. I too would be devastated. The 2 of you who mentioned you are not permitted to see your grandchildren - I believe there is a " Grandparents Law." You might look it up on your computer, etc.


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

lindyloo2 said:


> Iv already called Apple and for some unknown reason it won't power up which they say is very unusual and they'd said I won't get anything as it needs to power on ????


Ah, mine did that....it got stuck in a trying to restore loop. Nothing I nor zap-let did worked. They were afraid to use my back-up on the new iPad because no one knew what caused the issue with the old one. They had a slight concern it might have been in the software and didn't want to chance it being transferred over in the back-up to the new unit. I am so sorry you are going thru this I know how helpless I felt. I didn't even know for sure all the patterns etc. I had downloaded/purchased so it was hard to see if companies had records.


----------



## Lizmossstitch (Oct 1, 2015)

Did Apple actually GIVEV you a new one ?? 
When my first computer broke down I took it to the store ,I am sorry I did that now . It benefits APPLE if you buy a new one ,if my laptop broke down today I would find someone who could possibly fix it for me BEFORE I would buy a new one .these things have changed and I have heard of people buying reconditioned computers . 
As someone else said ,not all geniuses are equal . Call me suspicious .


----------



## kittenangel2001 (Aug 28, 2016)

Lizmossstitch said:


> Did Apple actually GIVEV you a new one ??
> When my first computer broke down I took it to the store ,I am sorry I did that now . It benefits APPLE if you buy a new one ,if my laptop broke down today I would find someone who could possibly fix it for me BEFORE I would buy a new one .these things have changed and I have heard of people buying reconditioned computers .
> As someone else said ,not all geniuses are equal . Call me suspicious .


As I said as well to my husband many a time, manufacturers tend to encourage us to buy new and give them our old without compensation. Then they refurbish these PCs and such then sell them through resellers on Ebay! I was a Microsoft refurbisher for 5 years, and was licensed to resell anywhere I chose. Believe me when I say you will lose everything you worked your butt off for on those refurbished items because they erase everything to the base then build them back up to manufacturer reselling packages!


----------



## lindyloo2 (May 26, 2012)

Yes I got a new one the exact same model I had as my genius couldn't get it to switch on and that's why I was told I couldn't get any pics etc and I'm told that's a very rare thing to happen but trust it to be me ????


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

lindyloo2 said:


> My iPad broke and I lost everything including photographs and knitting patterns and thought when I went for my appointment with a apple "genius" I would get them back but wasn't interested I must have been the only person crying as they came out with a new iPad and the ones of my only grand daughter are irreplaceable as I'm not allowed to see her and I'm gutted about the knitting patterns but I probably won't replace the paid for PDFs as I think for a download some are too expensive (my thoughts)I did try and down load one of them again but it won't let me that's probably why I'm old fashioned and like paper ones.......it never crossed my mind that this would or could happen as I don't always understand gadgets so ladies check you are backing up x


I can so sympathize with you. My 7 yr old lap top battery died. I did get a new laptop, but everything, pictures patterns, and a multitude of information is sitting there in my dead computer. I will take it to the Geek Squad at Best Buy, and hope that they can retrieve everything. Hope it doesn't cost me the farm. :sm13:


----------



## lindyloo2 (May 26, 2012)

Aww it's horrible hope you are lucky and you get them back its only the pics I wanted there's any amount of patterns around and bonus the pattern I was really wanting iv got it yah ????????


----------



## lindyloo2 (May 26, 2012)

Woo hoo beauty I just had a look on kp and guess what iv found a pic of my gd Sophia that I posted of her first xmas I can't stop looking at it .......and the tutu I made for her that's also another pic that I lost ????????????????


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

lindyloo2 said:


> Woo hoo beauty I just had a look on kp and guess what iv found a pic of my gd Sophia that I posted of her first xmas I can't stop looking at it .......and the tutu I made for her that's also another pic that I lost ????????????????


I am so happy that you found those pictures. I hope you find many more.


----------



## lindyloo2 (May 26, 2012)

????????????☺ thanks iv found another 2 now I have 4 I just need to work out how to move them


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

wow that is AWFUL ! maybe a pc store can help ? anyway i have an external thing plugged in saved ?


----------

